# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  [Sources] [UDP] [rseau] metteur / rcepteur multicast

## Invit(e)

Bonjour,

Voici un petit programme pouvant soit mettre soit recevoir un message multicast UDP.

En ce qui me concerne, je me sert de se genre de chose pour rechercher une machine sur un rseau local, alors qu'aucun serveur n'est encore connu (ou pour chercher un nouveau serveur)



```

```

----------


## orfix

Pourquoi ne pas faire ressortir  l'extrieur du *switch* les blocs communs aux deux types r/w histoire de ne garder que ceci pour le *'w'*:


```

```

Si c'est pour faciliter l'ajout de d'autres types dans le futur alors je comprends  ::): 

Merci en tout cas pour ce bout de code fort utile.

----------


## Invit(e)

> Pourquoi ne pas faire ressortir  l'extrieur du *switch* les blocs communs aux deux types r/w histoire de ne garder que ceci pour le *'w'*:[...]


Deux raisons : 

Je ne conois pas de sparer l'affectation des diffrents champs de SOCKADDR_IN.

Aussi  l'origine ce code contenait de quoi crer des sockets UDP unicast, cela explique pourquoi on a du code redondant dans le switch.

----------

